# VK - Premium Cotton & Much Much More!



## Gizmo (17/1/17)

NEW STOCK:

Serpent Alto
Aria Sleeper Styled RDA
Apocolypse Gen 2 Styled RDA
Goon LP RDA 24 Styled RDA
Baby Beast Glass
District Five Styled RDA
Skill Styled RDA
Cotton Candy Cotton
Cloud Kicker Cotton
VCC Cotton
Good RDA Lost Art Edition
Hadalay Styled RDA
Pico White & Bronze
Restocks:

EGO AIO Silver
Pico Brushed Silver
Alien V2 Coils
Theorum Glass
SSOCC Clapton Coils
EUC Ceramic Coils 0.5

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/1/17)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

Hi @Gizmo does the hadaly style have bf pin or pure rda


----------



## PsyCLown (17/1/17)

Is that Cotton Candy the same stuff Lung Candy sell? The blend or Rayon & Cotton?
The container looks different.


----------



## blujeenz (17/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Is that Cotton Candy the same stuff Lung Candy sell? The blend or Rayon & Cotton?
> The container looks different.


No its different, Cotton Candy that Maxxis and Vape Cartel sell is a blend of Rayon and Cotton.
This "collection" one is touted as pure organic cotton only, no Rayon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/1/17)

Cotton Candy Collection - is there an error with pricing? VK selling for R280.00 and another vendor R180.00?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/1/17)

Hadalay does include a BF pin.

Issue has been fixed.


----------

